# Sekunden Lags in WoW



## tonygt (28. November 2010)

Ich habe derzeit folgendes Problem vor ca einer Woche habe ich meinen WoW Acc reaktiviert, und wieder fleißig angefangen PvP zu spielen. 
Allerdings hab ich im Bg stellenweise so Sec. Lags wo kurz alle anderen Spieler auf der Stelle laufen und danach dann im Zeitraffer alles was in diesen Sec. passiert ist abläuft. 
Das ganze passiert allerdings nur im Bg sonst nirgendwo. Ein Mitbewohner von mir hat ein ähnliches Problem, bei ihm hab ich schon überprüft ob es vieleicht an den Addons liegt die ich nutze was aber nicht sein kann da es wie gesagt bei meinem Mitbewohner auch Auftritt und er keinerlei Addons drauf hat.
An unsere Internet Leistung bzw. meiner Pc Leistungs kanns auch nicht liegen da ich fast dauerhaft eine Ms von 20-60 hab und meine Fps dauerhaft über 30 ist.
Falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Ogil (28. November 2010)

Bist Du per Kabel mit dem Router verbunden oder per WLAN?


----------



## tonygt (28. November 2010)

Mit einem Lan Kabel


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2010)

Mächtig Packetloss, mach mal Traceroute zum Server und poste.


----------



## tonygt (28. November 2010)

Bitte nochmal so schreiben das ich verstehe was du von mir willst ^^


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Start->CMD eingeben --> Konsole öffnet sich--> tracert "serveradresse" eintippen udn feuer


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2010)

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=19730&pageNumber=1&searchQuery=tracert

Hier stehts ausführlich.


----------



## tonygt (29. November 2010)

Hier die Auswertung


Routenverfolgung zu 213-248-127-130.customer.teliacarrier.com [213.248.127.130] ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:



 1	23 ms 100 ms	96 ms speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254] 

 2 	8 ms 	* 	8 ms dslb-084-059-000-001.pools.arcor-ip.net [84.59.0.1] 

 3 	9 ms 	* 	9 ms 145.254.0.73 

 4	33 ms 	* 	9 ms ffm-145-254-19-106.arcor-ip.net [145.254.19.106] 

 5 	9 ms 	* 	11 ms ffm-b2-link.telia.net [213.248.68.25] 

 6 	9 ms 	* 	47 ms ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.249.100] 

 7 	9 ms 	* 	28 ms ffm-b10-link.telia.net [80.91.251.122] 

 8 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 9 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 10 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 11 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 12 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 13 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 14 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 15 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 16 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 17 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 18 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 19 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 20 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 21 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 22 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 23 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 24 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 25 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 26 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 27 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 28 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 29 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.

 30 	* 	* 	* 	Zeitberschreitung der Anforderung.



Ablaufverfolgung beendet.


----------



## tonygt (30. November 2010)

könnt ihr irgendwas mit den Daten anfangen ?


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2010)

Joa, sieht man sofort:



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]1	23 ms 100 ms	96 ms speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254] [/font]



100 Ms beim lan? Das dies nicht geht ist klar...

Mach mal CMD auf und dann "ping [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]213.248.127.130"[/font]


----------



## tonygt (2. Dezember 2010)

sagt er mir:
Pakete: gesendet = 4, Empfangen =0, Verloren =4 <100% Verlust>,


----------



## tonygt (5. Dezember 2010)

/push
problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## Gazeran (5. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kenne mich da nicht soooo aus, aber was ich hier sehe ist das dein Router oder deine Netzwerkkarte hier bei Auslastung einfach mal "abschaltet"...
Hast du die Möglichkeit einen anderen Router zu testen?
Wenn ja mal machen und direkt wieder die Schritte machen die du hier schon gepostet hast 
Das ist nur eine Vermutung, wie gesagt ich kenne mich da nicht so aus ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Dezember 2010)

Wieviele MItbewohner hast du denn?
Und kann man ausschließen, dass einer von ihnen riesige Datenmengen aus dem Netz zieht?


----------



## tonygt (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab 8 andere Mitbewohner aber wir haben schon Mehrfrach überprüft ob grade jemand etwas zieht oder einfach mal alle ausm Inet rausgeschmissen und die Lags waren trotzdem da. 
Mein Mitbewohner meinte auch das diese Lags nicht immer da waren sondern erst seit dem wir auf Version 4.0 spielen, trotzdem überlegen wir uns den Betreiber zu Wechseln und für uns Zocker ein eigenes Internet einzurichten, da es auch öfters zu Prime Zeiten wie Sonntag Abends zu extremen Verbindungseinbrüchen kommt wo dann die Ms stellweise vierstellig wird


----------



## sympathisant (6. Dezember 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> .. trotzdem überlegen wir uns den Betreiber zu Wechseln und für uns Zocker ein eigenes Internet einzurichten, ..



macht das mal. und lungert nicht ständig in meinem internet rum. ist eh schon total überfüllt hier. 


SCNR


----------



## xdave78 (6. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> macht das mal. und lungert nicht ständig in meinem internet rum. ist eh schon total überfüllt hier.
> 
> 
> SCNR


Echt ma! Gröööööhl!!!!


----------

